# Kahr cw9 thoughts



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a cw9, anybody have experience with this gun? Where can I get the best price locally?


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

usouthnurse said:


> I was thinking about getting a cw9, anybody have experience with this gun? Where can I get the best price locally?


I carried one for a while, excellent pistol. It's a perfect size for wearing on the belt. It's amazing how a 15 oz. 9mm has so little felt recoil.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great gun! I have the CW40 and like it enough that I will get a CW9 also...


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fine pistol with a very smooth double action trigger pull. Very well priced. Some may find the grip a little bit long for 3 O'clock carry (unless you cant the grip forward a bit so the grip sits up your side). Very slim and a nice shooter. 

I'f your buying local I'd check with Baywatch Arms first, if your looking online (just remember to take shipping and FFL fees into account) I'd look at budsgunshop.com. 

The CM9 should be coming out this month and LC9 is out also....fairly comparable to what your looking for. If your looking to purchase right now I'd go with the CW9...if it feels a bit long in the grip for concealed carry you can always ask Tim at Baywatch to take the grip down to a PM9 size for you and purchase a PM9 magazine. 

If your thinking of buying in the next few months and want a little bit smaller pistol (PM9 size) wait for the CM9 to come out or the LC9 prices to drop just a bit since it's so new to the market. 


Best, 
Jerry


----------

